# Has anyone made this?



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I LOVE this hat and sent a picture to my gd to see if she would wear it IF I could make it. I've printed off the directions and skimmed them, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has made it. In case the link doesn't work, the name of the pattern is Cloche Divine

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

O dear another one for the bucket list... this list is for Christmas.. My daughter would sooooooo love this... don't know if I'm up for the challenge. Let me know if you do it. 
Blessings, Kit Cat


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous. My grand daughter would look great in that if I can find the time to do it along with all the other patterns on my "have to do " list.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

It is a beautiful hat!
xx


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

That is so smart


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very stylish


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, my niece would love that in purple. One more thing to add to the Christmas list....


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Tee hee! Looks like I've made some Christmas to-do lists grow - and I was only asking if anyone had made it. Whoever gets it done first better show us a picture. For some reason, I can't post pictures. Still get that error message. Maybe I'll go to IE and try there.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Haven't made it, but have added it to my to-do list, too, even though it's not exactly practical for most of Montreal's winter. Maybe I can add a pair of ear-flaps?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

: )


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

Very cute. I also downloaded the pattern. I think my sister might like this one.


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

We might just have to have a knit-along so we all get it done in time for Christmas.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have not done this but would like to try it when I gain more experience. I wonder if the hat could be done Knooking?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

KayOC said:


> We might just have to have a knit-along so we all get it done in time for Christmas.


knit-along, sounds like fun, when do you want to start?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a fun looking hat. I doubt that it is that hard to do and think the pattern will work itself out as you go. You know, a long journey begins with 1 step.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

me too


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

no, i haven't made it, but i surely will. i love this hat. it is going to be my christmas present to me. thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't made the hat, but immediately saved it. My cousin has wanted a cloche hat for a long time and that green is just her color. Luckinly her birthday is at the end of Jan.
It would be fun to do this as a KAL, as I have never been in one. :-D :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## flyingchina (Oct 30, 2011)

What a great pattern. And it's free! It does seem rather daunting but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## marty411 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just downloaded the wonderful pattern. Suggestions on how to manage your "to do list?" I have have 4 projects on my list!?! Such a problem


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

marty411 said:


> Just downloaded the wonderful pattern. Suggestions on how to manage your "to do list?" I have have 4 projects on my list!?! Such a problem


no sleeping, lol


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a nice hat Just downloaded the pattern, even love the color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to make this one for my granddaughter! What a lovely cloche.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I have not done this but would like to try it when I gain more experience. I wonder if the hat could be done Knooking?


I cannot see why it could not be done with knooking. I have been exploring that and have not found any stitches yet that I cannot do with that method including cables.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh boy... another pattern to add to my list. My grand-nieces would absolutely love it!! 

Let's all make it.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohhh, I love this hat and just have to make this. Just my style. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

Did someone mention a knit a long for this hat? Oh would I love to do that too. I have never done one before, but know that the discipline would be good for me. Please keep me posted it you decide to do it. The hat is one that my daughter would love as well!!!


----------



## lindaloo (May 15, 2011)

I love it! Downloaded it to make myself since I have no gd. Thanks for letting us know about it. If I run into trouble ill let you know


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have downloaded also. I have a GD who LOVES hats-any hat all kinds of hats. She would like it in pink, lavendar or maybe black.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Like most others, I have not made it, but it has been added to the "must knit" list.

Thanks for the link! and Good luck with yours!

Dee


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't made it, but would love to. It looks just a wee bit challenging but I think I could pull it off! 

I think it's perfect for a teen aged girl~


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is a beautiful hat. Thank you for the link, it's also on my bucket list. These hats are very "in vogue" now. I made one recently and embellished it with a big flower and beads in the center of the flower. I think she will love it if she is a wearer of hats!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

---I am 79, and just have to make this hat. I too, would enjoy a knit along. A lovely team of ladies led us in a knit along and we all made a sampler--big one. Then we had fun guessing what we could use it for.

I don't like to make 30 repeats of anything. This looks perfect--not a bit boring.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I would certainly be up for the KAL, as long as it starts AFTER Christmas!



Dee


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> I would certainly be up for the KAL, as long as it starts AFTER Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> Dee


I might also, but definitely AFTER Christmas.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is a fun looking hat. I doubt that it is that hard to do and think the pattern will work itself out as you go. You know, a long journey begins with 1 step.


I love what you said "a long journey begins with 1 step". That's how I have always looked at life only never really used those words. I've always thought of tasks as bowling pins, knocking one down at a time!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I LOVE this hat and sent a picture to my gd to see if she would wear it IF I could make it. I've printed off the directions and skimmed them, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has made it. In case the link doesn't work, the name of the pattern is Cloche Divine
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html


I haven't made this, but it looks wonderful. With a knit-a-long, those who are interested should begin with the first "segment" --in this case "brim" and just share any tips or hints you encounter through this thread. When you finish that segment move on to the next group of instructions and again share tips.

When trying something new I often rely on a "test" skein of orphan yarn with between 20 and 40 stitches cast on some needles to try out a new stitch or pattern. I knit a few rows to see if I am doing the technique property and just leave it on the needles, ready for the next bit of trial knitting. Since it's the test skein mistakes don't matter, and I've built some rather interesting swatches over time from numerous different projects!

Anyway, plunge ahead, and good luck!


----------



## parkplace36 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow what a stunning hat. My grand daughter would adore it! Does not look to difficult. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh this is definitely a must make! Can't wait till after the holidays to do this!


----------



## Vicki Buchanan (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that even younger girls would 
look so cute in this hat! VB


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

:roll: absolutely stunning cloche,I can see my eldest daughter in it Xmas is a no-go,too much else to finish,but she has a birthday late January,who knows?


----------



## Sharync-d (Oct 11, 2011)

Now you have us all hooked on making this hat. It is definitly the smartest one I have seen yet. Not sure if I am up to it, but willing to try.
Plus you gave me a whole new site to check out. I wonder if I'll ever have time to do all the things I want to? Do the rest of you feel the same way? Between our stash and binders full of patterns, I'll have to live forever!


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

WOW I just downloaded this pattern a few days ago, I'm getting ready to start it only problem I've had so far is to decide what color to make it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's really cool....too bad I don't knit...YET!...LOL


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Have not made it but looks like a nice pattern and I intend to do it. My granddaughter is spinning her own yarn and this would be a nice pattern to make for her. Love it! My DIL would love it too. Thanks.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Me too! Can't stop downloading all the super patterns. I know my daughter will carry on after me and then hopefully some granddaughters will also. My mother loved knitting and crocheting too so we come by it naturally.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Love the hat! It looks so stylish!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Added the hat to my pattern libary..I am a cloche fanatic. Thanks!!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

On my way to the knit shore to buy the yarn for this one. I know my daughter who loves hat will enyoy it.
Hope to get it knitted by Christmas. If I do will post it. Thanks for the pattern.
I put two other things on hold to start this. Now will have three in" my rats nest "as my late husband called the projects around my chair. He always said it with love in his voice as often a pair of socks for him was in the pile.


----------



## parkplace36 (Oct 22, 2011)

choosing color can be complicated. I use the following check list
1) Favorite colors the person it is for 
2) does he/she have something to wear it with.
3) is it age appropriate. I don't like black on a 12 yr old or would rule out white for someone who collects dirt like a dustbin
4) current trends. Especially if for a teen.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I also vote for a knit along. After Christmas of course. Busy knitting and crocheting afghans for family and making no sew fleece blankets. People are gonna be surprised. I usually do one family member a year. But with the ecomomy (no job) I'm using my stash up.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd be up for a knit-along! I want that hat for myself.  All the knitting I've done, I have yet to make something for me.


----------



## Leezy (Aug 8, 2011)

Check on Ravelry, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cloche-divine

there are 180 people who made it. Most of the comments about the pattern were positive. One person stated that it would be a challenge for a beginner but that it is do-able. Lots of short rows.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't made it....but I love it!!! I thought it to be a good idea to send the photo to MY 3 granddaughters to see if they like it....although I DO like it....maybe I will take up wearing hats!!! Please let me knmow if yours liked it and how old shhe is....mine are wwwwwaaaaayyyyy old:2 are 18 and one is soon to be 17!

Hugs,
Ronni
PS What color will it be???


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is also on Ravalery's site along with many versions made by others. For me, the lighter colors seem to show off more of the detail. I must try this for my 15 year old GD with attitude.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much. Will try to make one like it.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I just downloaded that one last week to make also. I read through the pattern, and it seems pretty clear on the stitches and what needs to be done. It is going to take some concentration and watching the pattern. Good luck and share how it went for you when it's finished.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous hat...elegant ....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sharync-d said:


> Now you have us all hooked on making this hat. It is definitly the smartest one I have seen yet. Not sure if I am up to it, but willing to try.
> Plus you gave me a whole new site to check out. I wonder if I'll ever have time to do all the things I want to? Do the rest of you feel the same way? Between our stash and binders full of patterns, I'll have to live forever!


I always say the same thing or at least until 110.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

For everyone who wants to start the knit-along right away I have sent a PM to KayOC who posted the idea. Lets wait for her and we will pick a date. For those who want to wait until after Christmas once you have seen the completed hat we can pick another date for a second knit-along.Fun!


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

Love the pattern too, but not sure about the pp2tog and purl bump 7 and all that , even the tatorial on how to do it confuses me! wonder if there is a how to do it on UTUBE, It helps when I can "see" how it is done!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

corkie said:


> Love the pattern too, but not sure about the pp2tog and purl bump 7 and all that , even the tatorial on how to do it confuses me! wonder if there is a how to do it on UTUBE, It helps when I can "see" how it is done!!


The PP2tog Tip: of picking up the purl bumps with a DPN before working the row and working the stitches directly from the DPN, may help.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Love the hat and it goes on my bucket list. After joining this forum, my bucket list is so long I will have to live to be at least 100 to get them all done and by then more will have been added. Maybe I can get more done when I retire in a couple of years....hope so!


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Whoa---you really started something here!!! LOL I am going to find out if I have appropriate yarn at home and give it a try for my gd


----------



## wendymwade (Aug 24, 2011)

This is my niece personified!! She hopes for the lead in Thoroughly Modern Millie in the spring, and if she gets the part will need to wear this! Thank you, thank you....!


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

One more thing for my list. Thanks!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous! Good luck, she will love it,
Dagmar


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

That's a beauty! My daughter would love it!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

This had looks just like my Grand Daughter In-Law. Another one to the list!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Would also like to be in on the KAL. Would someone be willing to notify me before the start date? Thanks for the link and everyone's comments --- it really is a cute project. My "downloads" are getting pretty fat.


----------



## kapow (Nov 5, 2011)

I like that idea!! Sounds like a plan...so when do we start!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep following this thread as soon as KayCO responds to my PM we can set up start date it was her idea for the knit along. Sounds like we have quite a nice group who want to move forward, fun!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry I got all you folks "hooked." My aim was to make it for my college age gd, but got to thinking the 5, 6 & 7 year olds would look adorable in it too. Oh boy. It may be next Christmas before I get them all done. Just have too many WIP right now to start on it, although I'm itching to. Ah well, we all need something to look forward to, right?


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> I haven't made the hat, but immediately saved it. My cousin has wanted a cloche hat for a long time and that green is just her color. Luckinly her birthday is at the end of Jan.
> It would be fun to do this as a KAL, as I have never been in one. :-D :lol: :thumbup:


I had download this pattern myself a month or so ago and inserted it into my "favorites" folder. I have been delaying knitting it until I budget purchase of the suggested yarn. (I notice the yarn is featured in the latest Knit Pick Catalog) Really like the styling. I will keep this post bookmarked; if you do do a KAL, I will quickly get onboard. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd be in on that if time allows as well (I know two young ladies who would adore it).


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!! Five pages of knitters that want to make the hat. Ya gotta love this Forum.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

LOVE this site!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What yarn are you all planning to use when you knit this Divine Cloche? 

For me... if I can find the yarn at a discounted price will be will be Debbie Bliss' Cashmerino Aran. I'm not familiar with Knitpick's Swish Worsted... the yarn that is recommended by the pattern.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm going to have to jump on this bandwagon, too. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the look of this hat. DD birthday is end of January, so I will save it as a post-Xmas project. Will be keeping an eye out for tips and tricks from those of you who start sooner.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> What yarn are you all planning to use when you knit this Divine Cloche?
> 
> For me... if I can find the yarn at a discounted price will be will be Debbie Bliss' Cashmerino Aran. I'm not familiar with Knitpick's Swish Worsted... the yarn that is recommended by the pattern.


I think any worsted weight would work. I was looking through my stash and I have a nice Patrons, denim blue that I think I will use. It is 100g, and 210 yds but I think it may be enough. The knitpick's yarn is 50g and110 yds each, two balls.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing that pattern its so cute, Im thinking of my daughter and my neices. I have downloaded it and I will put it on my to do list also.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great looking Hat. Keep us informed and send picture when you are finished, please.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> What a great looking Hat. Keep us informed and send picture when you are finished, please.


It will be a while as I have other WIP that need to be finished before Christmas. Wish I had found this sooner.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> What yarn are you all planning to use when you knit this Divine Cloche?
> 
> For me... if I can find the yarn at a discounted price will be will be Debbie Bliss' Cashmerino Aran. I'm not familiar with Knitpick's Swish Worsted... the yarn that is recommended by the pattern.


I have a couple different Bernat worsted that I will have to choose from. Want to make sure I can do it before I buy special yarn for it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > What yarn are you all planning to use when you knit this Divine Cloche?
> ...


Yep... you're on your way. It will look so good in denim blue. I have some wool worsted, but I'm using it for fingerless gloves... gifts, ya know. The rest of my stash is mostly sock yarn and that won't do. Sooo... I have no choice but to buy MORE yarn!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > What yarn are you all planning to use when you knit this Divine Cloche?
> ...


Me again. I got thinking that this hat in denim blue WOULD be great. I searched for Patons yarn in denim blue ... no can find. Please give me the name of the yarn and what is the color's number? Hope you have the label for the yarn. Thanks.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > What yarn are you all planning to use when you knit this Divine Cloche?
> ...


Good idea.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

good luck with that thinking... I'm retired but spent the first year having 4 major surgeries... Now I just go to PT all the time but I'm busier now than when I was nursing. I think I have all the time in the world and keep adding to what I want to do. Kit Cat


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you check out Ravelry - you will see this hat in every shade of purple, green, pink, etc, under projects. Read notes on first page for hints and some of the notes by the individuals who made the hat, as to yarn types, etc. Good info. Instead of Ladies in Red Hats - it will be Ladies in Cloche-Divine.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I like that. It is very pretty.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Just don't forget us, when ever you are ready. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Love this hat and have saved it. The colour is so Me. 
Please include me in the after Xmas KAL. How does it work? Do we all have to be on-line at the same time?


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Got the yarn and have casted on the stitches. I choose a nice soft gray, that will go with lots of things my daughter wears. Will kept you posted as I just love that pattern.


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Heck, I'd love to make myself one!


----------



## vnnanderson (Oct 27, 2011)

I need help on how to read patterns can anybody help me


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

vnnanderson said:


> I need help on how to read patterns can anybody help me


What is it you're having trouble with?


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

hgayle, I have not made this but like you it fascinates me. I've printed it out and will tackle it after I've finished some other projects I have lined up. I should be able to start it after Christmas. I'm so glad you found this one. TY


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I LOVE this hat and sent a picture to my gd to see if she would wear it IF I could make it. I've printed off the directions and skimmed them, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has made it. In case the link doesn't work, the name of the pattern is Cloche Divine
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html


Love this hat. Thanks for the site. I have added it to my "to do" list.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


I purchased the yarn a couple of weeks ago at ACMoore. It is Patons, Classic Wool, color is New Denim.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Love this hat and have saved it. The colour is so Me.
> Please include me in the after Xmas KAL. How does it work? Do we all have to be on-line at the same time?


Hello,
For the KAL we pick a start date and start knitting. We can continue with this thread and report our progress including any tips etc. I'm sure we will have questions for each other and may have some issues with following the pattern. We all just KAL and help each other. It will be fun. I sent a PM to KayOC because she was the first to suggest a KAL for this hat. I'm waiting for her reply and maybe we can set a start date soon. I'm looking forward to starting because this hat will be for me. I never seem to make anything for myself. I'm sure many of us don't knit for ourselves.


----------



## vnnanderson (Oct 27, 2011)

anybody here


----------



## vnnanderson (Oct 27, 2011)

I do not know anything


----------



## vnnanderson (Oct 27, 2011)

is there a way to learn in here


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

ok its on my to do list as well...thanks for the link :}


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok I am new and need to know what KAL stands for. lol. I would like to join in on this project with everyone after Christmas too. Let me know the starting date please. Thanks.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

that would be knit a long KAL... :thumbup:


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love to be in on the KAL,I'll keep a eye out for the start date and get my yarn and needles ready.


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you. Duh. I would have never guessed and I was trying. I've been making my list and checking it twice. lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

vnnanderson said:


> is there a way to learn in here


Hello,
For this project I think it will be good for you to have the basics down. You may want to start with a simple pattern perhaps a scarf or a dishcloth. There are plenty of free patterns for you to look through. We don't want to leave anyone out but this hat may be a bit of a challenge if you don't have the basics. Good Luck!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the hat, let us all see it when you make it.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I would also love to be included in the KAL after the holidays...love this hat!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I'm up for it but the pattern will be a challenge for me... if we do it after Christmas I might be more accomplished by then... Kit Cat


----------



## smack (Jun 1, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I LOVE this hat and sent a picture to my gd to see if she would wear it IF I could make it. I've printed off the directions and skimmed them, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has made it. In case the link doesn't work, the name of the pattern is Cloche Divine
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html


I haven't made it but I would like to try. I have printed it but don't know, it might be beyond my abilities. Really Cute.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A knit-along, that would be fun! I get bored with hats sometimes, and this is no ordinary hat. I really like this one!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the hat and I will download it when I get more paper in my printer.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Kit Cat--

I am a retired nurse also. At first it affected me like it hits men--I felt I SHOULD be working. I had done it actively for 46 years.

Now I wonder how I had time to go to work!

Like you, I had major surgeries and problems later, but now I am well, and I pray the same for you.

Carolyn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

vnnanderson said:


> I need help on how to read patterns can anybody help me


Do know the basics of knitting? If not, go to www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Loop Cast On D4.html. This will show you how to cast on, knit, purl, etc. If that isn't what you need, please come back. If you're having trouble with a certain pattern, pls write the directions so we can figure out what the problem is. Good luck.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm up to joining the KAL.
Make announcement if and when.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes Carolyn, I have better.. two new hips and new knee... had lots of chemo that destroyed my bone density but that didn't stop me from running 10 miles a day... but once you get to bone on bone it makes it difficult.. I really waited toooo long but egh I'm good to go now except needing more PT..You should see my monthly calender... it's crazy but I love it... ok off to Bible Study, then to Dr's appt, then prepare for my 2 hour lecture tonight...Blessings, Kit Cat


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Kit Cat--WOW!

I would love to sit in on your lecture tonight. Are you near Peoria, Illinois?

You sound like a keeper.

Carolyn


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

i am with you would love a knit along after christmas


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just waiting for the starting date for the KAL


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

I love your idea about a KAL for this pattern. I want to do the hat but I'm a bit uncertain about my knitting skills when it comes to hats (especially fancy or elegant looking hats).


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

We should have a date soon. I sent KayOC another PM late last night. We are thinking of starting next week for those who have the time and after Christmas we can do a second KAL. Stay tuned for the date to start. Get your yarn and needles ready!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I just went back to the website and ordered the yarn they suggested. Hope it comes before the KAL starts. Carolyn


----------



## LizO (Nov 6, 2011)

If you make it I'll buy one! It is really beautiful, though I would need another color - that green does not look good on me!


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, it looks like I've started something. Let's start the week of the 14th. That will give us time to download the pattern, pick our yarns and should give Carolyn time to get hers in the mail. For those that wanted to start one after the holidays, we'll do it again then. Those of us doing it now will be able to help you with any problem areas we run into also. I think any worsted weight yarn will work for this pattern, so raid your stashed!


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Found a real cute Elf Doll with a Hawaiian shirt I plan to knit! Nice!


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

when i went to bed last night, i heard this hat calling my name. i tried to ignore it, but it got so loud, i had to get up and knit it. (yes, gayle, i have cursed you). the hat is really not hard to do, the most difficult thing was figuring out the gauge. i did not see any gauge in the pattern. i used bernat satin sport in lilac and my trusty circulars, which i don't know the size of. but it is about 15 stiches to 4 inches. i knitted it in small, casting on 100. the hat took about 2 1/2 hours and i used 1/2 skein yarn. if you follow the pattern you should not have any problems, even for beginners. i found it a bit hard to count for the pp2, because the fabric naturally bunches up and then it is hard to see which bump to pick up. so i used a dp to pick all 11/13/15 bumps up before the first pp2. i then transfered one stitch at the time from the dp to the left needle and purled the two stitches together. it made it really easy. also, when i started on the bow flap, i did not cut the yarn. i just let it hang and knitted the flap with some leftover yarn from another skein. the flap does not use up much yarn anyway. after i knitted the flap, i just continued with the original yarn. 

i love the hat. i will make another one today in a different color and after that i will try to make one with the bow in a different color. i'll probably will make it in a medium, though. i guess, i am just a bit thick headed. 

ya'll give that cloche a try, really. it was not difficult at all. it was a lot of fun. the bow came out so great, i think i will incorporate it into a sweater. 

i don't have a camera, only can take a picture with my son's cell phone. as soon as i have figured out, how to upload it into the computer, i will post the picture.


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knitten Kitten that was just to funny. Poor gayle and your curse. LMAO. This hat has all of us distracted and I can't wait to start on it. Thanks for the laugh first thing this morning and I'm keeping your tips on this for when I make it.


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

OK the 14th it is. I can slow my bootie down. (Had to say it I'm working on a crocheted baby set.)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitten kitten
Thanks for the tips, wow 2 1/2 hours thats no time at all. You must be a very fast knitter. We would love to see a picture.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

although i am a fairly fast knitter, it wasn't me. it is the pattern. it was really quite simple. so it knitted up fast.


Katsch said:


> Knitten kitten
> Thanks for the tips, wow 2 1/2 hours thats no time at all. You must be a very fast knitter. We would love to see a picture.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Knitten Kitten - I agree with you. I did the same as you. The gauge was 18 sts. I changed the needle size and it turned out too small . I made the mistake of not having the bow flap centred so am going to rip it all out and make sure it is the right size.

Using a small ball for the bow flap and not cutting the yarn on the main body does make it much easier. Also it helps to keep the two made stitches for the flap at the front of the work.

A fun project to do.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Knitten Kitten said:


> when i went to bed last night, i heard this hat calling my name. i tried to ignore it, but it got so loud, i had to get up and knit it. (yes, gayle, i have cursed you). the hat is really not hard to do, the most difficult thing was figuring out the gauge. i did not see any gauge in the pattern. i used bernat satin sport in lilac and my trusty circulars, which i don't know the size of. but it is about 15 stiches to 4 inches. i knitted it in small, casting on 100. the hat took about 2 1/2 hours and i used 1/2 skein yarn. if you follow the pattern you should not have any problems, even for beginners. i found it a bit hard to count for the pp2, because the fabric naturally bunches up and then it is hard to see which bump to pick up. so i used a dp to pick all 11/13/15 bumps up before the first pp2. i then transfered one stitch at the time from the dp to the left needle and purled the two stitches together. it made it really easy. also, when i started on the bow flap, i did not cut the yarn. i just let it hang and knitted the flap with some leftover yarn from another skein. the flap does not use up much yarn anyway. after i knitted the flap, i just continued with the original yarn.
> 
> i love the hat. i will make another one today in a different color and after that i will try to make one with the bow in a different color. i'll probably will make it in a medium, though. i guess, i am just a bit thick headed.
> 
> ...


I did feel a sharp pain in the rear late last night and wondered what it was! LOL I can't believe it on took u 2 1/2 hrs! Can't wait to see a pic.

Also, can someone explain how the KAL works? I've never joined one and was curious about the "mechanics" of it. Glad there's a group doing one before Christmas so they can work out all the kinks! ; )

Am leaving for Scottsdale, AZ, tomorrow to visit my youngest son, his wife, and the almost 5 yr old twins. Can't wait. Am taking knitting along to do on the plane (of course), but just easy stuff - dishcloths and a cowl.


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

What size needle would you recommend?


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

marilyndavis1 said:


> What size needle would you recommend?


size about ye big. i have used this needle for many years, but i have no idea what size it is. i have two pairs of circulars, that are my go to needles. one of them is kinda thin and the other one is a bit bigger. i used the bigger one. i know this really helped you a lot. lol


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

It depends on what yarn you are using and obtaining the correct gauge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The pattern calls for size 8 U.S., and that's probably the smallest I'd use with worsted weight; I think I'll start there and see if it makes gauge. One thing I'm not crazy about is that it has a seam (I didn't see that at first in the pattern). Is that going to be crucial or do you all think it can be done in the round?


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

if you are doing it in the round you are going to have a very hard time with the bow. the seam is invisible. just use mattress stitch on the right side and you won't be able to see the seam


Sorlenna said:


> The pattern calls for size 8 U.S., and that's probably the smallest I'd use with worsted weight; I think I'll start there and see if it makes gauge. One thing I'm not crazy about is that it has a seam (I didn't see that at first in the pattern). Is that going to be crucial or do you all think it can be done in the round?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll read through the whole thing before I start on it, then see what I think. Thanks for the extra info.


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I see that it calls for straight (or) circular needles. The double point needles will be used to control your bumps positioning. I'm going to use the circular needles.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I read the pattern and was shocked to read that it was knitting on straights then sewed up at the end.
I might try this after the Holidays...
This is such a cute hat.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

the double points were used to make that little bow flap


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Girls, Girls, how do you ever expect me to stick to my "Time Management" plan when you keep finding all these adorable patterns? A KAL? I have never done one. (I must admit, only got through 5 pages of post... time management, you know!) I've *got* to do this. Great hat!!!

Jessica-Jean - Add ear flaps in hair color... No one will ever know!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello hgayle,
A KAL is when we all start a project the same time and report our progress here on this thread and share tips, photos etc. Fun! Have a great trip!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Hello hgayle,
> A KAL is when we all start a project the same time and report our progress here on this thread and share tips, photos etc. Fun! Have a great trip!


Thanks for the info. I figured it was something like that, but wasn't for sure. I wish I could start on 12/14, but alas, I'll have to wait till after the first of the year. Taking a trip to Florida in December to meet our 3 new grandchildren (siblings) who were adopted by my husband's youngest son and his wife. Really looking forward to that. So, you can see why my knitting time is going to be limited - except for the easy peasy stuff on the airplane. "Talk" to you all when I return next week.


----------



## marilyndavis1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I love this site... I've laughed and laughed. I went and got everything I didn't have for this cloche. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello hgayle,
> ...


we are starting 11/14 and the next one after Christmas.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Had it in my mind it was 12/14. Doesn't matter, I can't start it on 11/14 either. Have fun girls. Can't wait to see all the finished Divine Cloches.


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for being our guinea pig Knitten Kitten and for the tips on the hat. Nice to know it will go together quickly. Please remove the curse from Gayle though. It really wasn't her fault, she just wanted to share the cool pattern with the rest of us.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

consider it removed. i was just a curselette. it didn't last long.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Knitten Kitten said:


> consider it removed. i was just a curselette. it didn't last long.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to be in this KAL, but after xmas. Another knitting site is doing a KAL with the Koolhass hat, by my favorite designer, Jared Flood, so I want to try that first, since I have had the pattern for months, just waiting for my skills to catch up! Good luck to us all.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for intervening on my behalf KayOC, and thanks for removing the curse Knittin Kitten. Now I can enjoy my trip!


----------



## Shadyknit (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you to everyone! I am glad my post gathered such interest.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

be safe, have a great time and bring me a souvenier


hgayle said:


> Thanks for intervening on my behalf KayOC, and thanks for removing the curse Knittin Kitten. Now I can enjoy my trip!


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG, can't wait to try. It will be hard to resist not doing until I finish the toys I'm making for grandkids. Thanks for sending this link, it is the most attractive hat I have seen in all the patterns I have looked at. hope up date will follow from anyone who makes.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow...I love that pattern!


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

souvenir, not souvenier


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

having a problem from row 21 is there a video to look at and what is w&t, it seems i did something wrong


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

w&t is wrap and turn. it tells you in the instructions exactly how to do it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning,
How is everyone? Have we started our hats yet. I have the brim finished and hope to knit later today. Post your questions here and happy knitting.
Katsch, Kathy


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

marty411 said:


> Just downloaded the wonderful pattern. Suggestions on how to manage your "to do list?" I have have 4 projects on my list!?! Such a problem


See, YOUR PROBLEM is that U have only FOUR. If U had more, U wouldn't have time to worry over it....giggle, giggle, giggle, laugh, guffaw, ROFL hahahahahahahahahahaha HAH!!

What I have done at times:
Work on the one closest to completion or easiest pattern so it will get finished soon. OR
Work on the one that's portable (on the bus, waiting in some office for service, etc.
Don't worry. U will get them all done and won't U be pleased with yrself!


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Good Morning to you,

Yes I started my hat and am eager to continue. Have to stop, having company for lunch. Tonight I am going to a knitting group for the first time ane plan to bring hat. I know I am going to need help but am hopeful that with Kal and in person group I should be able to do it. Wonder if the s a scarf with similar pattern.
lol


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good morning,
> How is everyone? Have we started our hats yet. I have the brim finished and hope to knit later today. Post your questions here and happy knitting.
> Katsch, Kathy


yes I have the brim am doin on a circle needle then when I got to nxt row it was k a row and then p a row and do twice so I connected at this point so I could go in the round but now at row 21 I did what they say and where or what to do nxt am I suppose to go over and then turn and go back and forth its confusing me, sorry this is all new to me never heard of w&t


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, you turn 
you K31, M1R, K1, M1L, place the two made stitches on needle or holder for later, K15 and wrap & turn
Then start row 22: P31, w&t etc.
You are working short rows to form Bow Gathers. Hope this helps. I haven't gotten that far yet but reading the directions now.


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

I think this pattern intends the entire hat to be knit flat (not connected on circular needles). I'm having enough trouble doing the wrap and turn rows and the picking up bump rows without my work being held in the round. I could be wrong as I'm not really an experienced knitter.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

the entire hat is knitted flat. it you are doing it on circulars in the round, you are going to have a very hard time.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i made a kind of champagne color hat last night, with a black bow. i made it a bit bigger than the first one and it fits a lot better. i love my hat so much, i wore it to bed. i found a keyhole scarf at bernat with a flower on the side. i am making the scarf in the champagne color with a black flower. very art deco. i have ordered a camera and i can't wait to get it, so that i can take some pictures.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm using straight needles. I do think some people have mentioned using circulars but I believe that was after the bow gathers. Good luck!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was one wondering about knitting it in the round, but after reading through the whole pattern, I see that it won't work: the brim is meant to be split and the short rows would get really awkward. So, even though I really don't like seaming in hats, I'm following the pattern (on row 29 and will get back to it in a few hours). I am using a circular needle but working back and forth on it--no joining.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay here is what I learned so far it may be very basic but I will share anyway. The first gather row:28 I used the DPN but it was too big I used the same size as my striaght # 8 but with the second gather row:38 I used a size 5 DPN to pick up purl bumps much much easier to grab and slip on DPN ready to PP2TOG. So far okay I think, LOL

Well finished to row 50 ready to do next gather and happy that I still have the correct # of stitches on my needle. How is everyone doing so far?


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

I just love this hat, gotta make it for myself - next year. I had a bit of difficulty downloading this pattern and am putting my solution down for others who may have a similar result. The download has a name, FreePatternDL.cfm (.cfm is an extention) .cfm needs to be changed to .pdf Highlight the name FreePatternDL.cfm - press F2 on your computer you will then be able to change the extention to .pdf which works just fine.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

looks cute, my granddaughter is only 7 so don't think she would wear it just yet, but maybe someday soon. Pokey


----------



## A Happy Knitter (Nov 14, 2011)

This has nothing to do with the subject. Sorry.
Have you done Knooking??? I just picked up the needles, haven't tried them yet.
Do you like it or rather just knit??


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

A Happy Knitter said:


> This has nothing to do with the subject. Sorry.
> Have you done Knooking??? I just picked up the needles, haven't tried them yet.
> Do you like it or rather just knit??


Hello A Happy Knitter,
If you go to the top of the page and click on search put in knooking and see what has been discussed about the subject. Happy knitting or knooking whichever comes first.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I like to take my knook with a simple pattern, to boring meetings. Carolyn


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was one wondering about knitting it in the round, but after reading through the whole pattern, I see that it won't work: the brim is meant to be split and the short rows would get really awkward. So, even though I really don't like seaming in hats, I'm following the pattern (on row 29 and will get back to it in a few hours). I am using a circular needle but working back and forth on it--no joining.


Well, how is the hat? I am quite pleased with how mine is turning out. I have finished the gathers and the bow tab and am currently knitting stockinette stitch until piece measures 7". I must say I was a bit nervous about this pattern until I got the first two gathers done after that I felt my confindence build and the last three gathers were a breeze. I hope you are having as much fun with this pattern as I am.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning,
> ...


How are you doing with this pattern? Now that I have completed the bow gathers and added the bow tab I feel better able to help if needed. I am currently finishing the body of hat in the stockinette stitch to 7" from cast-on edge. I am pleased with how it looks. Post any questions or tips here, thank you.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the pattern. I was supposed to be converting patterns from US to UK in crochet, but I think I'll take a sidestep and join your KAL. The results will be appreciated more than paper patterns. I'm off to check out my stash after I print off this pattern. Thanks for all the hints.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> mrssonsew said:
> 
> 
> > Katsch said:
> ...


hi kathy, I didnt go back to it yet am I suppose to do it on straight needles if so will have to start all over or go back to where I started the circlular needles


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry if this has been answered. Looked at most of the posts but didn't see it. Anyway, yes it has been made by someone on KP and they posted some pics and some info about it today. Will see if I can find the post again.


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

The post was by hudakore and titled Wonderful, fun project.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well here it is! I won't tell you what my DH said when I modeled it for him, lets just say he wasn't a big fan, ha.
Signed,
The Bag Lady


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Well here it is! I won't tell you what my DH said when I modeled it for him, lets just say he wasn't a big fan, ha.


What yarn did you use. Love the colour.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it is! I won't tell you what my DH said when I modeled it for him, lets just say he wasn't a big fan, ha.
> ...


Thank you. The yarn is Patons Classic Wool, New Denim.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Katsch said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Katsch said:
> ...


I think my local Michaels had that. I'm going to look for it tomorrow. Do you have any tips or gotchas after making the cloche?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Patience when doing the short rows. I used a smaller DPN instead of the 8, I used a 5. The first gather was done with the 8 DPN and it was tight. The rest of the gathers were done with a 5 DPN. I felt it was easier to pick up the bumps because it wasn't so tight. Once I had the first gather done I felt more confident and the others were a breeze. A fun pattern once you get over the initial "fear" for lack of a better word. You should be able to get this yarn at Michaels I got mine at ACMoore. Good Luck.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I finished the brim and am up to the PP2 stuff. Fearsome.

Carolyn


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> I finished the brim and am up to the PP2 stuff. Fearsome.
> 
> Carolyn


LOL, be afraid very afraid, only kidding just one afraid ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished mine...used Bernat Satin in color Sable. I don't like it...! I can see a few changes I'd make in the pattern; I'll post a picture tomorrow if I can and you all can see what you think.


----------



## Deeds (May 10, 2011)

Bought the wool on Sunday to knit this hat for my niece, a nice soft brown merino, just wondering what size you have all been doing?.
I will need to go some tonight to catch up on you all. just finishing the last few rows of a lace scarf. 
I try to stick to my rule of never starting a new project until I finished the one i am working on!.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Deeds said:


> Bought the wool on Sunday to knit this hat for my niece, a nice soft brown merino, just wondering what size you have all been doing?.
> I will need to go some tonight to catch up on you all. just finishing the last few rows of a lace scarf.
> I try to stick to my rule of never starting a new project until I finished the one i am working on!.


Mine is a medium


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Well here it is! I won't tell you what my DH said when I modeled it for him, lets just say he wasn't a big fan, ha.
> Signed,
> The Bag Lady


kathy like it hope I can figure it out otherwise omg


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it is! I won't tell you what my DH said when I modeled it for him, lets just say he wasn't a big fan, ha.
> ...


Just post and we will jump in and try to help, now that mine is finished I feel better about helping others


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> mrssonsew said:
> 
> 
> > Katsch said:
> ...


I still didnt get the answer if to start over on straight needles or stay on the circle ones


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > mrssonsew said:
> ...


I don't have the answer to that. I did mine on straight because I felt it would be difficult to pick up the bumps using circulars. Can you transfer to straight and finish that way?


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

just completed row 28 , think I'm doing good as I still have the right # of stitches .i also started on circular needles had too many prob rippedit all out and started over..I'am using a lovely "purple" & hope my daughter wl like it!!!!


----------



## barbiemac (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, this is so pretty, go for it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished mine...used Bernat Satin in color Sable. I don't like it...! I can see a few changes I'd make in the pattern; I'll post a picture tomorrow if I can and you all can see what you think.


Oh, I want top see it......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> I still didnt get the answer if to start over on straight needles or stay on the circle ones


You can use either the straight or circular--it doesn't matter, since you work back and forth no matter the needle. If you do use the circular, don't join.

Sorry I haven't gotten a pic yet...busy day! I will post it as soon as I can.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble on row 28. It says to count 15 stitches and then pick up the purl bumps on a dpn. That's fine.

The short rows worked up easily.

Then it says to knit the 7 bumps (with the previous 7 or with the next 7)? main stitches.

And do I turn the loaded dpn to the right or to the left?

I googled the demo suggested on this forum and all I got was text. I just can't picture it.

Please help. Carolyn


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> I'm having trouble on row 28. It says to count 15 stitches and then pick up the purl bumps on a dpn. That's fine.
> 
> The short rows worked up easily.
> 
> ...


Purl the 7 bumps with the next 7 stitches. I'm sorry I don't understand your question about the dpn to the right or the left. I laid the dpn right where I picked up the bumps and up close to the working needle with the rest of the stitches and slide the purl bump from the dpn to the working needle and then purled the two tog. I hope this helps.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Kathy, One more question: it says PP2tog and then 15---then the bumps below, and 28 st.

How do I---- PP2tog 15? Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thanks Kathy, One more question: it says PP2tog and then 15---then the bumps below, and 28 st.
> 
> How do I---- PP2tog 15? Thanks, Carolyn


You will PP2tog, using one purl bump from dpn at a time along with one stitch from your working needle [that will be the purl 2 tog or pp2tog] 15 x's


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely,,,,you gotta love them crazy men!! I'm on eye rest by my eye Dr. Seriously,,,,, Have an acute inflammation in my eye (ole eye problem of past) but I did tell my Dr. I've been knitting constantly and she said, "Are you crazy???" and I said, "yep, and I love it" But not to the point of loosing my vision in that eye. So till I finish my projects I won't be making this lovely hat till after the first. Go girls. Kit Cat


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are the pics. I am not happy with it--I think my knitting looks sloppy, so I won't be gifting it to anyone. I don't know if I will make another or not, but if I do, it won't be for a while. Ah well. I learned some things!


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the pics. I am not happy with it--I think my knitting looks sloppy, so I won't be gifting it to anyone. I don't know if I will make another or not, but if I do, it won't be for a while. Ah well. I learned some things!


Hi Sorlena. It is not "sloppy knitting"... silly.  From what I can see you knitting looks fine. My opinion is that the yarn does not have the body necessary to hold the design of the cloche. I bet if you were to knit it again and use a different yarn, you would be really pleased with it. Like I said, it is just my opinion stated from the experience I have had not using a more appropriate yarn for a specific pattern. I think you did a great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> My opinion is that the yarn does not have the body necessary to hold the design of the cloche. I bet if you were to knit it again and use a different yarn, you would be really pleased with it. Like I said, it is just my opinion stated from the experience I have had not using a more appropriate yarn for a specific pattern.


I agree with you! The yarn is really soft and I think a tighter weave would have done better.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh no sweetie, Donna is probably right.. I'm no experienced knitter but my first thought was it looks like to thin a yarn... but maybe try it again after the holidays. You can make me one,,,it was my birthday two wks ago...LOL


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorlenna, has the yarn that you used for your hat got a percentage of wool in it. If so, I would try felting it a little and stitch the folds in place with a polyester or nylon thread until it dries thoroughly, and then pull out the thread. It should hold it's shape better if the knitted fabric is firmer.
Just a thought!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Sorlenna, has the yarn that you used for your hat got a percentage of wool in it. If so, I would try felting it a little and stitch the folds in place with a polyester or nylon thread until it dries thoroughly, and then pull out the thread. It should hold it's shape better if the knitted fabric is firmer.
> Just a thought!


Nope...it's Bernat Satin (acrylic), thick enough (worsted) but very soft and so, results in "floppy." I'd had it around for a long time and figured if it didn't work out I wouldn't lose much. I did tack the bow flap down when weaving in the ends, too. I have a pretty good idea of what I'd do differently (read: better, lol) next time, though, so I'm just chalking it up to a learning experience.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, Sorlenna. I've chalked up a few things for experience, too. I really must get that hat done. Hope the other keen knitters will show some pictures. :roll:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the pics. I am not happy with it--I think my knitting looks sloppy, so I won't be gifting it to anyone. I don't know if I will make another or not, but if I do, it won't be for a while. Ah well. I learned some things!


I agree the knitting isn't sloppy at all. It could be the yarn. I love the neutral color.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I really need to tell you from an armature point of view your knitting looks great. I can see all my flaws do you think you might be to hard on yourself? Like all the ladies have told me. Your knitting is very pretty if you do not mind me saying.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement--I really do think it was just a bad choice for yarn, and I may well try again after I get some more gifts finished. I'll let you all know, and yes, let's see some more pictures of everyone's hats!


----------



## madidolly (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are several pages of pictures and people's comments, if you haven't seen them already on Ravelry. I always find other people's comments helpful when I start a project.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cloche-divine/people


----------



## dsknitter (Nov 25, 2011)

I just sold the hat I made at the craft fair. I had a hard time understanding the directions for the bow part. I had to do a lot of frogging but I got it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love this clioche and will definitely make it.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Has the KAL started i would like to make this and learn short rows as i go,not a beginner just a bit fibro fogged most of the time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Has the KAL started i would like to make this and learn short rows as i go,not a beginner just a bit fibro fogged most of the time.


The KAL has strarted and some of us have finished. You can post your questions here and someone will help you out. One of these days I need to send you a picture of my sister you and she look so much a like except for hair color. Happy Knitting!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Oh okay i just found this post,i looked at the ones on Ravelry,i think plain colour ones look better than variagated,and arent cloches sort of snug fitting hats?
Its funny how some people who made it look okay,some it suits amazingly and others not at all,hats are funny like that sort of a try on thing.
Thanks i have never got short rows.
PS everyone tells me i look like someone,have done all my life,must be a lot of funny looking people out there haha.


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

I have finally finished!!I'm sure Iam alot slower than most of you, and now looking at previous pst, see I tacked up the wrong side of my hat! Oh Well, I can correct that ! I was anxious to post a picture..Here's my version..


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

great job! how did you get the pictures to post? i have pictures of my hats on my pc, but i can't get it uploaded onto this.


corkie said:


> I have finally finished!!I'm sure Iam alot slower than most of you, and now looking at previous pst, see I tacked up the wrong side of my hat! Oh Well, I can correct that ! I was anxious to post a picture..Here's my version..


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

Your hat is beautiful. Tacking up the other side is no big deal. I also love your model. Maybe I should invest in a more attractive and feminine model. My bear is the strong, silent type and very sweet but I know he hates to model. Where did you find the model?


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Knitten Kitten said:


> great job! how did you get the pictures to post? i have pictures of my hats on my pc, but i can't get it uploaded onto this.
> 
> 
> corkie said:
> ...


After you click "Reply" or "Quote Reply" click on the "Browse" box below then select the file on your PC where you stored the picture. Follow next step, I think it says "insert", can't remember, but you have to wait a while for it to respond to this website and it should pop up on this screen. Sometimes you need to wait a couple of minutes for it to show. You can add two more pictures in the same way, and even more after they come up on the screen, look below the picture for more options or "Reply" again to bring up this box, etc...

Or just go to the "Help" option on the top right of the screen (it's the line above "Logout" with your name).

Hope this helps...


----------



## jan nieberlein (Nov 27, 2011)

Just downloaded the pattern and will start on the project next week. Will let you know how it goes. Jan


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Knitten Kitten said:
> 
> 
> > great job! how did you get the pictures to post? i have pictures of my hats on my pc, but i can't get it uploaded onto this.
> ...


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

Knitten Kitten said:


> fibrefay said:
> 
> 
> > Knitten Kitten said:
> ...


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

Knitten Kitten said:


> Knitten Kitten said:
> 
> 
> > fibrefay said:
> ...


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love it you did a great job.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Very smart hats. Glad you were able to post them for us to see. Love the light purple one. The scarf is a lovely idea and the matching hat makes a lovely set. Like that big flower. Well done!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Just wondering if the pictures were taken using your mobile as a camera. If so, it may explain why they are a little blurry. It's all to do with the number of pixels in the camera, I think. When a small photo is enlargened, it can come out blurry unless the original was large in the first place. I think most of us have experienced this at some time or other.

Anyway, I think you have done a great job to finish and get your pictures on the screen. Sadly, my project got waylaid and I'm in the middle of doing a different hat for my grandson that I saw on a YouTube tutorial.

Cheers and I hope we can see some more hats that others have made, too.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

When I looked at your hat, I was reminded of the recent penguin hat I made for my grandson. It came out very floppy and i had used that same yarn. So chalking it up to experience and moving on.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you grammy, that is so funny. i thought my hat looked more art deco than penguin, but penguin is fine. it is one of my favorite animals.


4grammy4 said:


> When I looked at your hat, I was reminded of the recent penguin hat I made for my grandson. It came out very floppy and i had used that same yarn. So chalking it up to experience and moving on.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I LOVE this hat and sent a picture to my gd to see if she would wear it IF I could make it. I've printed off the directions and skimmed them, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has made it. In case the link doesn't work, the name of the pattern is Cloche Divine
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html


I think I just saw a picture posted of this hat made by dianamite in the picture section of KP


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the hat done in two colors


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

Your hat and matching scarf is wonderful! Love it! my model is an antique STANGL head. I just love her and her sister, they never move or complain when I put my hats on them :lol:


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

knittenkitten-Its really quite easy to post pic, you type in your thread then hit browse and go to your folders, wherer you store your pic double click,when it appears in the file//pic attachmnts click send :?


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

it does sound easy. but somehow when i hit send it tells me that i sent an empty message. and then, sometimes it doesn't and just posts my pictures. hit or miss. so i have to post the picture first and then add the message. thanks for helping, though. you are really a nice, helpful bunch and i am so glad i found this website.


corkie said:


> knittenkitten-Its really quite easy to post pic, you type in your thread then hit browse and go to your folders, wherer you store your pic double click,when it appears in the file//pic attachmnts click send :?


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Knitten Kitten said:


> it does sound easy. but somehow when i hit send it tells me that i sent an empty message. and then, sometimes it doesn't and just posts my pictures. hit or miss. so i have to post the picture first and then add the message. thanks for helping, though. you are really a nice, helpful bunch and i am so glad i found this website.
> 
> 
> corkie said:
> ...


What program are you using,i had IE7 and could send fine,kept getting message to update my browser to IE9 did that couldnt post pics on here no matter what,deleted IE9,some pages wont load for me now but i can send pics here,KP wins out!!


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i/m using ie9,and windows 7.


juliacraftylady666 said:


> Knitten Kitten said:
> 
> 
> > it does sound easy. but somehow when i hit send it tells me that i sent an empty message. and then, sometimes it doesn't and just posts my pictures. hit or miss. so i have to post the picture first and then add the message. thanks for helping, though. you are really a nice, helpful bunch and i am so glad i found this website.
> ...


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

IE9 is the problem for sure!


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't made it either, and just downloaded the pattern. Thanks for sharing the link, it looks georgeous!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry to be a party pooper, it is a lovely shape but I feel this hat ought to be knitted in a finer ply than the one suggested. I was disappointed by the back view where the stitches were strained and there was a holey effect - not at all in keeping with the sophistication that goes with cloches. (PS I own about 30 hats at the last count!)


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Reading through the posts ( after making 6 )I agree that this hat needs to be knitted in a finer yarn on a smaller needle - not a gauge of 18 st to the 4 inches.
I will post them in pictures. Each done in a different yarn and not really alike.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Star58 said:


> Added the hat to my pattern libary..I am a cloche fanatic. Thanks!!!


What type of yarn would you suggest?


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

I am going to try my next one with a sport yarn or perhaps a heavier sock yarn. 
It would be nice to have the brim a little firmer.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sharync-d said:


> Now you have us all hooked on making this hat. It is definitly the smartest one I have seen yet. Not sure if I am up to it, but willing to try.
> Plus you gave me a whole new site to check out. I wonder if I'll ever have time to do all the things I want to? Do the rest of you feel the same way? Between our stash and binders full of patterns, I'll have to live forever!


I had to laugh.. I know exactly what you mean.. My 60th birthday is tomorrow, and I don't know how I am going to go through all this yarn before I die! You should see my stash.. it's embarrassing. And I just ordered more from Knitpicks in the recommended yarn for this project, in different colors.. and then I had to go check out what is being discontinued.. and had to have some of that too!.. Woe is me.. I'll have to work my fingers to the bone..


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


would this work?

http://patonsyarns.com/product.php?LGC=decor&SPP=999


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > mrssonsew said:
> ...


Many used straights until past the gathers then converted to circulars.. Hope that answered your question?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the pics. I am not happy with it--I think my knitting looks sloppy, so I won't be gifting it to anyone. I don't know if I will make another or not, but if I do, it won't be for a while. Ah well. I learned some things!


Did you say if it was wool? Tossing it into the washer and felting it a tiny bit might smooth it out.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love this hat and would also like to make it. I will have to save it and do it later.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just bought some superwash cascade 220.. according to the pattern it should be just right as far as yardage.


----------



## DWouster (Nov 4, 2011)

Waw thats a nice pattern Im going to try it but im no good with reading patterns lol wish me luck. Thanks Hgayle for this.


----------



## zareenzahra (Dec 12, 2012)

i've already made 2 hats with this pattern n making the third one for my daughter.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I intended to knit this but never did, has anyone knit it with aran weight wool and or converted the pattern for circular knitting?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I know how annoying it is to repeat, but I really can't spend the time to read through all 18 pages of "that's cute" "ooh, I want to make it too" just to see if anyone has already said it or not:

If you haven't done it before, you will want to look up how to do "tuck stitch" on video or other tutorial. Although it is very simple to do, once you understand it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I saved this pattern couple years back but have not tried it yet. Did read thru the patt and it seems pretty easy to do that tuck/gather detail. Have done similar stitching on textured fabric. I would not be intimidated.

If the patt calls for DK wt, it will work in a worsted weight but pay attention to gauge so the patt doesnt get too big.


----------



## Deeds (May 10, 2011)

I knitted this in a lovely chocolate brown a couple of years ago as a present for a niece. Turned out lovely but she has never worn it to my knowledge, reason it messes up her hair!.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I saved that pattern a long time ago. Still like it everytime I see it. Looks like a fun one to make.


----------



## zareenzahra (Dec 12, 2012)

i've made this hat pattern 4 times..


----------



## zareenzahra (Dec 12, 2012)

http://threedresses.org/2011/10/10/my-cloche-divine/
hope it'll work for u to understand how to knit this beauty..


----------

